# Oak and marble table



## Brink (Oct 23, 2012)

Here's another...


[attachment=12489]

I picked up an old marble top table to restore, the wood was just beyond repair, so I held on to the marble for over 10 years.



[attachment=12490]

Started with a simple mitered frame



[attachment=12491]

Put in "inside out splines" 



[attachment=12492]


----------



## Brink (Oct 23, 2012)

[attachment=12493]

Legs after shaping



[attachment=12494]

Getting aprons ready



[attachment=12495]

A little beading



[attachment=12496]

Dry fit, and see how it looks.

Working without plans, I have to assemble, then mess with my original thoughts to get proportions where I like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Oct 23, 2012)

[attachment=12497]

A little more hand tooling.



[attachment=12498]

Cutting dovetails



[attachment=12499]




[attachment=12500]

Last dry fit.


----------



## Brink (Oct 23, 2012)

[attachment=12501]



[attachment=12502]



[attachment=12503]



[attachment=12504]



[attachment=12505]

After staining, to give it a fumed look, and finishing.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 23, 2012)

Damn Brink ! Really nice work ! And you make it look so easy. How much time really went into that? I love that you did the bead by hand. Awesome work.
Scott


----------



## Brink (Oct 23, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn Brink ! Really nice work ! And you make it look so easy. How much time really went into that? I love that you did the bead by hand. Awesome work.
> Scott



Had to go back and look...start to finish was a little over a month and a half. Probably about 30 hours total. Mostly because I start with rough cut lumber.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice piece-I also like the floating top.


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 23, 2012)

Very elegant and great detail work!

















After staining, to give it a fumed look, and finishing.
[/quote]


----------



## DomInick (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome work there brink. Strictly hand tools? 
Like has been said, you made it look easy. 
Nice way to utilize a piece of marble sitting around for over 10 years.


----------



## Brink (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, all.

Dominick, this piece is for sale, so, I used mostly power tools to prep the stock, mortis, and curve the legs. The rest of the joinery and final shaping was by hand.


----------



## dean jordan (Oct 23, 2012)

That is a great example of craftsmanship. I love the style the slight curvature of the legs and especially the fine use of hand tools.I am very impressed.You said it is for sale? what would it cost someone if I may dare to ask?


----------



## BarbS (Oct 23, 2012)

Beautiful job, Brink. Your details really add class to this piece. Nicely done!


----------



## LoneStar (Oct 23, 2012)

Elegant and stunning !
That is just beautiful, and talk about class. Wow.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 23, 2012)

Very cool! I love the lower shelf... It keeps the piece light visually.


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 23, 2012)

Wonderful job!! You are a true artist!


----------



## firemedic (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, first I see of this! Very cool! Is it sold yet??? How much would shipping to LA cost? lol - hand delivered!

:laughing:

Looks great!


----------



## Brink (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the uplifting comments, everyone. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Brink (Oct 23, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Wow, first I see of this! Very cool! Is it sold yet??? How much would shipping to LA cost? lol - hand delivered!
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Looks great!



Is it sold yet...roflmao 

I'm gonna toss on the pile with the rest.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 23, 2012)

Outstanding work! A great repurpose too! I want one of those planes that you used for the beading so bad :sad: I have never found one that the seller didn't want a fortune for. Love the table though, well done sir!


----------



## firemedic (Oct 23, 2012)

Brink said:


> Is it sold yet...roflmao
> 
> I'm gonna toss on the pile with the rest.



???

How much for hand delivery to LA?


----------

